# Abzocke? Betrug? Kostenfalle? - Meldet Euch!



## Tilli09 (22 Januar 2014)

Hallo liebe Forums-Nutzer,

ich bin Jannik und arbeite für eine freie Fernsehproduktionsfirma. Für die *WDR Servicezeit* bin ich auf der Suche nach Menschen, die *abgezockt*, *betrogen* oder in eine *Kostenfalle* gezogen wurden, ohne, dass Ihnen das ersichtlich war.
Kommst du aus *NRW* und hast Erfahrung mit fiesen Abzockmaschen gemacht?
Möchtest du deine Geschichte im Fernsehen erzählen?
Hast du Rechnungen, Mahnschreiben oder andere "Beweise" noch zu Hause?
Oder hast du möglicherweise jemanden im Bekanntenkreis, der schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat?
Dann melde dich!
Gemeinsam wollen wir wachrütteln und andere *Menschen warnen*!

Schreib' am besten zunächst eine PN an mich, alles weitere klären wir im Anschluss.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus - besten Gruß,
Jannik


----------



## Trancekluge (7 Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin Christian und habe in den letzten Monaten im Interent an einem Gewinnspiel im Internet von der Firma Rewe teilgenommen, so dass als Gewinn ein Auto ausgeschrieben war. Kaum daran teilgenommen, so bekomme ich in den letzten 8 Wochen einen Rückruf von der Firma PVZ Stockelsdorf aus Lübeck, die mir am Telefon ein Abo andrehen wollen. Dazu benötigte diese Firma meine Bankdaten und die telefonische Einwilligung, das sie Gelder von meinem Konto abbuchen können. In diesem Fall war guter Rat teuer, so dass ich mich im Internet schlau gemacht habe und bin auf gute Beiträge gestoßen im Internet, das diese Firma Stockelsdorf gerne Leute abzieht mit einem Abo. Zum Glück war in meinem Fall mein Konto nicht ausreichend gedeckt, so dass der abgebuchte Betrag von 57,50 Euro am Abend wieder zurückgebucht worden ist. Kaum ist dieses geschehen, so bekomme ich in den weiteren zwei Tagen ein Schreiben mit einer Rechnung nun von 59,00 Euro. Ist nciht nachvollziehbar. Auf jeden Fall steht drin, das ich innerhalb von 14 Tagen ich diesen Betrag begleichen soll. Ich habe mich daraufhin weiterhin im Internet schlau gemacht, das die Firma PVZ Stockelsdorf in anderen Fällen Abo Abzocke betreibt, so dass mir der Weg nciht erspart bleibt gegen diese Firma Anzeige zu erstatten, wegen Betruges und Abzocke im Internet. Anderen Teilnehmern habe ich gelesen ist genau die gleiche Masche passiert, aber bei denen ist das so, das sie ncoh Beiträge abgebucht bekommen hatten, die sie nicht so schnell wiedersehen werden. Ich hingegen bin da schon einen Schritt weiter und habe erst keinen Betrag an die abgeführt durch die Abbuchung. Normalerweise ist es so, wenn man ein Abo abschließt, so bekommt man einen Abschnitt mit einem Widerrufsrecht, was in diesem Fall nicht gewesen war, so dass man schon von Abzocke reden kann.

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Juli 2014)

Vertragsschlüsse am Telefon unterliegen dem Fernabsatzrecht.

Im Fernabsatzrecht besteht ein 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht. Und - nein, die Frist beginnt nicht schon am Tag des Werbeanrufs zu laufen, sondern erst dann, wenn Dir eine gültige schriftliche Widerrufsbelehrung nach Hause zugestellt wird (i.d.R. mit der ersten Zeitschrift). Wenn am Telefon nicht auf das Widerrufsrecht hingewiesen wurde, beträgt die Frist sogar 4 Wochen.

Also: Widerruf erklären, am besten per Einschreiben an die PVZ.

Weitere Mahnschreiben ignorieren.

Falls die es mit dem Mahnbescheid probieren (gelber Brief vom Amtsgericht): innerhalb 14 Tagen den Widerspruch beim Gericht einreichen.


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2014)

Trancekluge schrieb:


> PVZ Stockelsdorf aus Lübeck


Arbeiten für die nicht gelegentlich auch s. g. Drückerkolonnen - oder besser geschrieben Vertriebler, die es mit der Herkunft/Verarbeitung der Daten nicht so genau nehmen?


----------



## Trancekluge (8 Juli 2014)

habe seit gestern per e-Mail einen Widerruf geschrieben. Bin gespannt, wie die reagieren werden? Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Antwort bekommen. Des Weiteren habe ich eingeleitet bei meinem Handyanbieter, das sie die Rufnummer sperren sollen, damit ich keine Werbeanrufe mehr bekomme. Diese Information habe ich aus dem Verbraucherschutzgesetz. Des Weiteren habe ich schon eine polizeiliche Anfrage gestartet, was man in diesem Fall machen kann. Die Antwort steht noch offen. Also wenn es Hart auf Hart kommen soll, so werde ich mich sehr gegen diesen Betrug von meinem Abo wehren. Da werden noch weitere e-Mails reinkommen zu der Firma. Bin sogar schon soweit gegangen mich an die Verbraucherzentrale zu wenden, die wollen gleich für das Beratungsgespräch 15 Euro, was ich gerade mal nicht aufbringen kann. Ich muss gerade sehr zu Sparmaßnahmen greifen. Also in der Not weiß ich mir sehr zu helfen, was ich einleiten werde. Einen Mahnbescheid gab es erstmal nicht, sondern eher eine Rechnung in Höhe von 59,00 Euro. Diese ignoriere ich sehr gerade. Bin gespannt, was da noch kommt in den kommenden Tagen, ob es weitere Rechnungen geben wird oder nicht?


----------



## BenTigger (8 Juli 2014)

Die Aktion


> im Internet an einem Gewinnspiel im Internet von der Firma Rewe teilgenommen,


und die Reaktion darauf, erscheint mir weniger ein Gewinnspiel von Rewe zu sein als die einer Adresssammelaktion um die Adressen dann meistbietend zu verkaufen.

Vor allem, du hast bei dem Gewinnspiel doch nicht wirklich deine Kontodaten angegeben?


Grade DAS *STINKT* gewaltig.
Hier vorher den Verstand einschalten.
Wie soll denn im Gewinnfalle das Auto aufs Konto überwiesen werden und wozu benötigt man im beim Gewinnspiel eine Vollmacht um Geld vom Konto abzubuchen?
Grade *DANN* sollte jeder klar denkende Mensch misstrauisch werden, wenn jemand derartig sensible Daten im Internet haben möchte und sich genau überlegen, wem er die Daten anvertraut.
Bestimmt jedoch *keinem Unbekannten *beim Gewinnspiel.


----------



## Trancekluge (8 Juli 2014)

doch schon wurde auch ein Betrag von 57,50 Euro abgebucht. Danach kam ne Rechnung ins Haus mit 59,00 Euro. Hab Schwein gehabt, das ich mein Konto nicht überziehen konnte, so dass bei der ersten Abbuchung die 57,50 Euro wieder zurück gebucht wurden. Ich habe nun mich schon weiter schlau gemacht im Internet, wie man dagegen vorgehen kann. Der Weg geht schon soweit, das ich bei der Polizei angefragt habe, wie man da weiterverfahren kann. Gestern habe ich einen Widerruf geschrieben, weil die Frist ist bis zum 15. Juli 2014. Wenn die nicht reagieren, so werde ich zur Polizei gehen und Strafanzeige stellen. Kann von Glück reden, das ich noch kein Verlust an Geld hatte. Mal schauen, wie der Weg weitergeht?


----------



## BenTigger (8 Juli 2014)

Info für dich:

Auch wenn das Konto gedeckt gewesen wäre, hast du auch nach Erteilung einer "Einzugsermächtigung" noch 6  Wochen Zeit, das Geld über deine Bank zurückbuchen zu lassen.
Achte also darauf, was zukünftig auf deinem Konto passiert und reagiere innerhalb der 6 Wochen.

Und für die Zukunft behandelst du bitte im Leben solche Abfragen mit mehr Argwohn. Du gibst ja sicher nicht in der Fußgängerzone einer Stadt jedem xbeliebigen Unbekannten deine Anschrift und Kontodaten und unterschreibst eine Vollmacht, nur weil er danach fragt oder? Warum also im Internet?

Bedenke das zukünftig, sonst kommt mal einer mit 


 als Geldeinzugsnachhilfe vorbei


----------



## jupp11 (8 Juli 2014)

Bei dem neuen ( langsam in Fahrt kommenden ) Überweisungsverfahren SEPA sind es sogar 8 Wochen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Einzugsermächtigung


> Einer SEPA-Basislastschrift kann innerhalb von acht Wochen nach Kontobelastung widersprochen werden, so dass der Belastungsbetrag wieder gutgeschrieben wird. Bei einer nicht autorisierten Zahlung kann der Zahler innerhalb von 13 Monaten nach Belastung die Erstattung des Lastschriftbetrages verlangen.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (8 Juli 2014)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Die Aktion und die Reaktion darauf, erscheint mir weniger ein Gewinnspiel von Rewe zu sein als die einer Adresssammelaktion um die Adressen dann meistbietend zu verkaufen.
> 
> Vor allem, du hast bei dem Gewinnspiel doch nicht wirklich deine Kontodaten angegeben?



Da hast Du wohl was überlesen, denn er schrieb;


> Kaum daran teilgenommen, so bekomme ich in den letzten 8 Wochen einen Rückruf von der Firma PVZ Stockelsdorf aus Lübeck  die mir am Telefon
> 
> ein Abo andrehen wollen. Dazu benötigte diese Firma meine Bankdaten und die telefonische Einwilligung, das sie Gelder von meinem Konto abbuchen können.


----------



## BenTigger (9 Juli 2014)

nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> Da hast Du wohl was überlesen, denn er schrieb;


Und du hast wohl nicht weitergelesen, oder nicht verstanden, was geschrieben wurde...

Zitat von mir: "Vor allem, du hast bei dem Gewinnspiel *doch nicht wirklich* deine Kontodaten angegeben?"

Sagt beim weiterlesen aus, das es eine ungläubige rhetorische Feststellung ist und nicht wirklich eine Frage.
Ich konnte einfach nicht glauben, dass ein 31jähriger Mann am Telefon vollkommen Naiv und ohne zu überlegen, nach einem Gewinnspiel jedem xbeliebigen Anrufer seine Kontonummer mitteilt und eine Einzugsermächtigung erteilt.

Hier ist es unerheblich, ob es beim Gewinnspiel direkt oder am Telefon danach passiert.
Das ist einfach nur total gedankenlos und unvereinbar, auf Anruf mit Abo Ansage auch noch seine Daten heraus zu geben.
Nur darum geht es mir und das scheint er selbst ja verstanden zu haben.
Und den Bezug zum Gewinnspiel hat er ja auch selbst hergestellt.

Solch ein unsensibles Verhalten mit solchen Daten, kann ich mir bei einem 12 jährigen vorstellen aber nicht bei einem normalen Erwachsenen.
OK, es mag sein, dass er beim Alter hier im Userprofil nicht die Wahrheit angegeben hat, aber dann muss er sich trotzdem danach bewerten lassen.


----------



## Trancekluge (12 Juli 2014)

Bin nun seit vorgestern polizeilich dagegen vorgegangen, indem ich eine Anzeige gestellt habe auf Datenmißbrauch der Anschriftdaten, sowie Datenmißbrauch der Bankdaten. Des Weiteren habe ich die Rufnummer sperren lassen von meinem Handyanbieter, weil dei sind deit August 2012 dazu verpflichtet dem Kunden dieses einzurichten. Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie der Fall enden wird? ZU erwarten war das aber auch von meiner Seite, das ich gerade mal auf die Barikarden gehe und ich mich gegen den Internetbetrug vorgehe. Zurecht ist das gerade mal sehr. Was soll man denn auch anderes tun. Ich überlege schon, was ich noch einleiten soll in den kommenden Tagen, wie man die Firma PVZ Stockelsdorf böse kommen kann, das sie vielleicht mit dem Internetbetrug aufhören wird aber schwer in diesem Fall. Wenn schon so viele Leute reingefallen sind. Ich kann froh sein, das es bei mir noch ein wengi glimpflig abgelaufen ist, das ich mein geld wieder bekommen habe. In den anderen Fällen war das nicht so, das die Leute ihr Geld wiederbekommen haben. Auf jeden Fall habe ich aus diesem Fall gelernt, das man fremden Leuten keine Kontodaten geben sollte, wenn die nur damit Unfug anstellen und Daten eher mißbrauchen.


----------



## Reducal (12 Juli 2014)

Du bist verärgert, verständlich! Nur, du hattest an einem Gewinnspiel bei deinem Supermarkt mitgemacht und du warst es, der die Daten irgendwohin (sogar mit Unterschrift) ins Nirwana gesendet hat. Die Tatbestände, die du angezeigt hast, nennt man zusammen genommen "Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten", nach § 269 StGB. Du gehst davon aus, dass die Daten missbräuchlich verwendet worden sind. Aber sind sie das wirklich? Übrigens, Internetbetrug, den du hier anführst, davon bist du weit erntfernt! Den gibt es nämlich mit dieser Bezeichnung gar nicht, die Bezeichnung ist formal gesehen Kauderwelsch.



Trancekluge schrieb:


> ....was ich noch einleiten soll in den kommenden Tagen, wie man die Firma PVZ Stockelsdorf böse kommen kann...


Was soll man dzu noch sagen?


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Juli 2014)

Beschwerde bei der Wettbewerbszentrale wäre eine Möglichkeit.

http://www.wettbewerbszentrale.de/de/beschwerdestelle/hinweise/


----------

